# Need information on Uruguay



## melpollard (Jan 23, 2009)

Any information on resort or area would be helpful.  Thanks.

Solanas Country Club (#2776)  
Ruta Interbalnearia 
Punta del Este, MALD   
Uruguay 
42-578540 
www.solanasvacation.com.ar


----------



## Jim&Ann (Mar 4, 2009)

Please email us - we do not have information on this specific resort, but we have visited Uruguay several times.  It's a wonderful country, with beautiful beaches, great food (especially if you're a meat-eater!), a fascinating history, good opportunities for music and the arts, and really good people.

Wish we were going with you!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 4, 2009)

Uruguay - from Wikipedia


Richard


----------



## PClapham (May 31, 2009)

Please post reviews of places in Uruguay!
Thanks
Anita


----------

